# Residential railway carriage - Aug 2016



## Judderman62 (Sep 4, 2016)

*The Explore*

I found this place on the interwebs on looking for
things to see on my way to somewhere else. I've not
been able to find any information or history on the
place.

I arrived and parked up and set off up the track. It
was a beautiful and sunny day - nice for a wander, not
so good for photography.

It would have been a wonderful little home but has clearly
been abandoned for some time.

*The Images*

All taken with my Canon 650D, Tamron 17-50 and Canon
10-22. 

1.

Approaching the carriage








2.

Outside loo







3.







4.







5.

Lets go inside







6.

Close up detail








7.







8.







9.







10.







11.







12.







13.







14.







15.







16.







17.







18.







Small but perfectly formed I rather liked this place.


​


----------



## andylen (Sep 4, 2016)

Banging set there. Still came out well with the bright sunshine. Well done, love the last one especially.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 4, 2016)

Yeah...lovely little bijou explore. Great pix.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Sep 5, 2016)

Mate, that's a wonderful set of pics !! Never knock the blue sky !!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 5, 2016)

Nicely done. I do like it when someone resurrects a used railway carriage and makes a home or a camping coach out of it, but what was the company that owned it? It looks like GNSR. Just like this one preserved in Cromdale.
https://antstrainphotos.smugmug.com/Cromdale-Old-Station/Railway-Coaches/i-RQhXC9j


----------



## Rubex (Sep 5, 2016)

Such a cool little place! Great find and pics Judderman


----------



## smiler (Sep 5, 2016)

A beautiful place to set up a home, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## Judderman62 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks all. Ooh I didn't think to see if I could see which rail company


----------



## Bobsblues (Sep 5, 2016)

Fab set of pictures


----------



## Dhavilland (Sep 6, 2016)

On photo 6 is it just me ore can you see two people having their way with each other and then there are quite a number of face's that can be seen. Good photos though.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 7, 2016)

Dhavilland said:


> On photo 6 is it just me ore can you see two people having their way with each other and then there are quite a number of face's that can be seen.



All I can say is - Never go out exploring whilst under the influence of whatever was in your system when you first viewed image 6. Alternatively let me have some of the same!!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 7, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> It looks like GNSR. Just like this one preserved in Cromdale.



At the time this coach was probably originally sold off as surplus; a would be purchaser contacted the rail company local to their intended site and if a purchase was made, the carriage was delivered to the loading/unloading siding of the nearest station to the purchaser's land. Carriage was then placed on a couple of twin axle road trailers for removal by steam, ic or horse power, note wheel sets or bogies were not included in the purchase and remained the property of the rail company. The coach in question is a five compartment Clerestory roofed wooden passenger carriage, which from Judderman's kind information on its location and using the above disposal of surplus procedure, is most probably of GNR or LMR (or one of their early subsidiary companies) origins. 

There was a mass exodus from short wheelbase two or three axle wooden passenger stock, sometimes with wooden chassis/underframes, when the larger bogie mounted stock appeared. There was certainly a greater fire risk from the early acetylene lighting fitted in the early stock.


----------



## urban-dorset (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice find.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 9, 2016)

Belting find,and great photos.


----------

